# First snow of this winter



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Couple of pics taken from work this morning, the first snow of this winter...

@mach 0.0013137 gathering you'll have some??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The view from one my bedroom windows...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*A light dusting this morning. Will be all gone by tomorrow with forecasted T° at 13°C . No Husky weather just yet....*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Early this morning after a bit of freezing rain. *


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Damo516 said:


> Couple of pics taken from work this morning, the first snow of this winter...
> 
> @mach 0.0013137 gathering you'll have some??
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:thumbdown: I can't un-see that now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chromejob said:


> :thumbdown: I can't un-see that now.


 I`ve never banned a Moderator before but I was very tempted after seeing that photo, it`s totally unacceptable for a Mod to post photos of themselves like that on the forum
View attachment 12649


& Roger, Caroline says you should have least have been wearing a hat :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve never banned a Moderator before but I was very tempted after seeing that photo, it`s totally unacceptable for a Mod to post photos of themselves like that on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 His head is in the shade Mack......










:tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve never banned a Moderator before but I was very tempted after seeing that photo, it`s totally unacceptable for a Mod to post photos of themselves like that on the forum
> View attachment 12649
> 
> 
> & Roger, Caroline says you should have least have been wearing a hat :laugh:





Karrusel said:


> His head is in the shade Mack......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Good job it's a bit cooler here than Portugal a few weeks ago... :laugh:


 I told you that Factor 15 Sunblock wasn`t high enough 

:laugh:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it winter yet? Starts 21st December :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

wrenny1969 said:


> Is it winter yet? Starts 21st December :yes: :biggrin:


 So it starts on the shortest day then?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep, sort of makes sense.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This morning.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

On the hunt for our kids misplaced charger (left in the pub?) tootling along in his van.

IMG_20171211_135421 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_135442 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_140126 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_140203 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_135729 by Paul, on Flickr

Nah was in his coat pocket on the back of a dining room chair!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Might as well just paste the image link and not the link to Flickr, the photos are private and can't be viewed. (I mean the whole IMG 20171211_12345 by Paul on Flickr bit.)


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Can these be seen ?



Chromejob said:


> Might as well just paste the image link and not the link to Flickr, the photos are private and can't be viewed. (I mean the whole IMG 20171211_12345 by Paul on Flickr bit.)


 IMG_20171211_135628 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_135514 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

They can :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, but they can be seen in the forum post regardless.


----------

